# Prof. Toru Tanaka.



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

Prof. Toru Tanaka (b. Charles Kalani in 1930), a judoka and jujutsuka, has passed away. See the current (Nov. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu.

The professor title was given to him when he became a pro wrestler.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2003)

Damn.    He was always a good entertainer.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

IKF has a good-length story on him this month. It was interesting to hear about his Judo past, and his teaching jiu-jitsu (sic) in Monterey, CA while in the service.


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 27, 2003)

Actually, Charles Kalani was a legitimate "Professor".  He was from the Okizaki dojo in Hawaii.  The same Danzan Ryu dojo that Wally Jay, Prof Vee, and many others came from.  In the Danzan Ryu system the "Professor" title is used once you acheive the rank of 6th degree. 
Prof. Tanaka was always at Ed Parker's Internationals, he would always pose for pictures with anyone, and was a gentle giant around the kids.  There was a very big heart in that big body.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2003)

Biography with many pictures
http://www.danzan.com/HTML/PEOPLE/kalani.html

Though it says he passed in 2000?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Actually, Charles Kalani was a legitimate "Professor". *



The article said it was not a martial arts title but rather was given to him by a wrestling promoter. Perhaps he was given the martial arts title later?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Though it says he passed in 2000? *



It says the same thing at The IMDb:
6 Jan. 1930--22 Aug. 2000

I don't know why the article has just appeared?

I liked him as Subzero in The Running Man.


----------

